# Dirty bulk / Clean bulk



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Can someone please full explain this,

Thanks

LLB


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dirty bulk or the "usual bulk" is basicly scuff down your neck a high content un protein and a waaaaaaaaaaay higer content of carbs in excuse for being on a bulk... Also many use the word "bulk" for eating pretty much anything they feel like.

Clean bulk, is a much carefully based diet with a high protein content, clean carbs and in the correct amount (ok, it's impossible to know straight away, but you do like 300gr carbs... you don't gain weight? add 50gr extra carb a day... and so on...) a correct bulk is a very hard thing to do...

My views on it... basicly people use the word bulk to excuse themsevles for eating anything.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

What he said lol

Clean bulk - obvioulsy u won't put as much size on as dirty bulk


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

If you love macys KFC and pizza hut hen a dirty bulk is for you.


----------



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks mate,

Any tips on how I would work out my diet plan, I get the basics, I am trying to take on 3634 cals a day through good healthy high protein foods with protein sups (shakes and bars).

Is that right sort of thing, baring in mind I currently weigh about 161 pounds.

Sorry to ask so much, but I am keen and working hard at the gym but I know I gotta get my diet and nutrition right.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

There is a sticky on working out bmi mate.

Look at the stickies at the top of the page


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

In general a clean bulk is harder you need fats which is more carbs what is more fun brown rice or icecream? You need more protein steamed fish and vegetables or big ass greasy pizza? Bulking is often boring as hell because you dont often feel hungry and the only incentive is the food you're eating is pleasurable. If you're clean bulking and you have no motivation to eat and the thousands of extra calories are totally unappetizing then its a lot harder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Lyricallostboy said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Any tips on how I would work out my diet plan, I get the basics, I am trying to take on 3634 cals a day through good healthy high protein foods with protein sups (shakes and bars).
> 
> ...


3634 kcals a day? That's all wrong mate. Someone your weight needs 3640 kcals to gain lean muscle


----------



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

So what cals should I be looking at ?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> 3634 kcals a day? That's all wrong mate. Someone your weight needs 3640 kcals to gain lean muscle


Where you getting this figure from? 16-18 cals per lb of BW is normally the guideline for adding muscle, some skinny ectomorphs might need up to 20cals per lb, but these tend to be the exception rather than the rule.

So using my figures above anywhere from around 2500 up to around 3000cals you should be aiming for. Start at 2500, if the scales aren't moving, add 250cal per week, re-evaluate.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Your 161 pounds why are bothered about macros..

eat 6 meals a day make sure u eat half a kilo of chicken everyday

10kg = £26 costco

dont fcking worry about macros. fffs ur 161lbs just squat and deadlift and get kicked out of a all u can eat


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Your 161 pounds why are bothered about macros..
> 
> eat 6 meals a day make sure u eat half a kilo of chicken everyday
> 
> ...


This


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

What Bruze said


----------



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so I an going for 2800 cals of high protein good food


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Whatever you do with it good luck.

I would personally keep it 85-90% clean and allow some room for some cheat food types. Plus weigh and measure and check by mirror or photos as you go.

Remember that everyone's different. If you were to look at Supercell's (James Llewelyn's) pre Olympia log in the show section you will see that he has various cheats from whole days of whatever he likes (not often of course) to the cheeky cheat meal and fried breakfast.

Adjust along the way and see what suits you for both gains and lifestyle ;0)


----------



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

I love this place thanks so

Much everyone. Time to get huge !!!!!


----------



## Lyricallostboy (Feb 15, 2012)

If I am putting a belly on even clean bulking where am I going wrong ???????


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

If your a hardgainer/ecto dirty bulking is the way forward. If your tubby do so at your peril!

Dirty bulking is a good way of getting in the required calls to facilitate growth if you have a fast metabolism


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

'Dirty Bulk' = Lazy bulk. 

A few cheat meals here and there are fine though.


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can really feel the difference between a dutty bulk and a clean bulk. Felt rubbish training off a dirty bulk, think it must have been the high amounts of salt I was intaking.

Been clean bulking solid for about 2months now with great gains!!!!

Clean Bulking FTW!!!!


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

IronDan said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_truth_about_bulking
> 
> /thread


Great read, I remember first reading that about 18 months ago after I literally ate anything to make sure I was in a surplus and it really helped me lean out, whilst gaining muscle too. christian thib knows his sh it.


----------

